# Eheim Classic 2217



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Can anyone recommend an online source for these filters? Maybe one of the sites sponsors? No LFS near me carries Eheim products and I heard the 2217 would be perfect for my 55 alongside a large HOB.

Thank you, new to aquariums and don't know any realiable sites. Don't want to go through like petsmart/petco unless I have to.


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

AMAZON.ca or .com cheaper for americans though


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyothers? Like a online aquarium store?


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

well not sure, but you cant go wrong with amazon. free shipping on order overs 25$, at least in canada, and they are an extremely trust worthy site, not many places will beat their prices... if youre from the states http://www.amazon.com/EHEIM-Classic-External-Canister-Filters/dp/B0002AQXVI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317068039&sr=8-1 150$


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Well I'm from MIchigan so idk. And ive never used amazon. In guessing 150 is mad cheap for this filter or something? Would that be free shipping? Petco has them for 160 free shipping.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

150.00 is pretty darn good and this bad boy will last for years to come. One of my eheims is nearly 20yrs old.


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Holy cow! I'm deff buying this. I should never have to worry about my nitires ever with a hob rated for 90 gallon and a 2217 should I? Atleast never have this problem again I hope...

Thanks again sick.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

No prob man. Every last one of us was there at one point


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

thatpetplace.com has them cheap and free shipping


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Sweet, I'll check there. Anywhere else?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I'm a huge fan of Kens Fish for most of my supplies. Shippings not bad, prices are great and customer service, if you ever need it is TOP NOTCH. Plus he's a local guy (for me) that's giving the big boys a run for their money. I advise anybody looking for good prices to check it out. (No, I don't work for Ken but I've met him and he rocks.)


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow! You weren't kidding... 140 with shipping. Thanks!


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

One more question, about how much $$ does it cost to run a ehiem or any canister like this? I'm ordering it offline atm... So how often do i need to clean/ change things around. And a quess on the price per month or week, or w.e however much I need to replace things.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

I usually do maintance on my XP4 about every 2-3 months and put probably $50 worth of media in it each time


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice, any one have the eheim? Or is cost basically the same for all canisters?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a 2217, i run it as purely biological, not much for changing media, just rinse in tank water and replace. No clue on cost per month to run as it is one filter of 2 on just one of my 11 tanks.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

ACrowe25 said:


> Nice, any one have the eheim? Or is cost basically the same for all canisters?


i have a eheim wet/dry which ran me like 400$..and to be honest a fluval 405 is half the price and works just as good..Dont get me wrong eheim is good but some less expensive filters do the job just as well


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Well the eheim 2217 has been recommended being it's price. Its going to run me 140 WITH shipping.

But I guess I'm trying to see what I need to buy to set it up. It will also be pure bio as I also have a large HOB. Jus wondering how often I have to change the media. And if I have to change all at once or swap/etc.


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

New question don't want to make a new thread if i don't have to:

Is there a good website/link maybe one of PFs own on how to set up an ehiem classic (2217 is mine). A

Or what type of media should I run, how much etc. How often do I need to clean?

And anything else you can help with. I'm fed up relying on people from my LFS when they give false info about my Ps. I want the best for my P's so I ask you guys.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

ACrowe25 said:


> New question don't want to make a new thread if i don't have to:
> 
> Is there a good website/link maybe one of PFs own on how to set up an ehiem classic (2217 is mine). A
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure all the media comes with the 2217. It's kind of an older style filter, so it doesn't have baskets, you can put the media in bags if you want to make it easier. The water is pulled to the bottom and then filters UPWARDS to the tank, so add the mechanical media coarse to fine and then the biological.


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay, new to aquariums so I'm a "noob". Anyway you can break it down easier then that?


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Please mods close/remove this topic! Thank you.

Bought it, and on its way. Would like to make a new topic on how to set it up etc.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

I got mine like 6 years ago off ebay and I wanna say I found it for a lot less than what a lot of you have quoted. Still runs great too!


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

if i mainly want to use this filter for biological purposes? Would i add all the filter media it comes with? or leave a few out? it will be coming in tuesday so hopefully i can get a resp onse then. Also, if i skip a layer should I then double up somewhere else?


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

ACrowe25 said:


> if i mainly want to use this filter for biological purposes? Would i add all the filter media it comes with? or leave a few out? it will be coming in tuesday so hopefully i can get a resp onse then. Also, if i skip a layer should I then double up somewhere else?


It will probably come already filled with media if not it will be the ammount the filter can hold..so use it all peace


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Well what im trying to find out is if im mainly using for biological purposes, should i include the carbon or w/e? I heard not to? So what should my layers look like... or should i just follow the directions 100%


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Thousands of people have been able to figure them out just by reading the instructions, there were around before the internet. Relax, read the directions, use common sense and relax some more. It's only a filter.


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Excuse me for wanting optimal conditions for my P's. Also, sorry for asking a question which this sub-forum is designed for.

Many experienced p keepers may know alternatives which help more. That is what I was asking for.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey man don't worry ask as many questions as possible. That's what this is for. I would recommend not putting in the carbon filters but it is kind of just up to you. If you want for just bio I'd stuff it full of biomax or the 2217 equivolant of biomax


----------



## Lardogg (Sep 26, 2011)

I just ordered the 2217 from the petstore.com for $117 shipped.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

ACrowe25 said:


> Excuse me for wanting optimal conditions for my P's. Also, sorry for asking a question which this sub-forum is designed for.
> 
> Many experienced p keepers may know alternatives which help more. That is what I was asking for.


Get you panties out of a wad. I was trying to tell you it's not difficult.Why do you doubt yourself so much? It's not a hard thing, it doesn't need to be sweated over. If you add carbon, that's fine, if you decide not to have carbon that'll work too. Optimal conditions are a goal everybody should have but it isn't like you have to be in a little tiny zone. The only thing I suggested was to put the media in mesh bags to make it easier to take out and clean. 
If you get two different opinions, how will you know which one to take? I'm a long, long, long time fish keeper and let me tell you from experience, it's not that hard. As a self called noob, you are thinking it's harder than it is.

I don't know how much of a new fish keeper you are or your level of experience and knowledge. If you don't understand the fundamentals, read some basic books on the nitrogen cycle and basic water chemistry as it relates to pH buffering (carbonate hardness) and you'll find that most of your questions about this filter will answer themselves.


----------

